# Is This Normal?



## TANnedGOdfather (Feb 4, 2021)

I ordered my M3P at the end of January and I am super stoked for it to arrive. Is this the normal feeling or am I just a "nerd"? Glad to be a nerd. None of my friends have any enthusiasm for EV's, let alone Tesla. I should get my VIN next week. CAN'T. WAIT!!

Also, I know there are Houston-based Tesla groups (meet ups -- non-covid of course) because I've seen them at IKEA on I-10 in the past, but I couldn't find them on Reddit or here. If anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

TANnedGOdfather said:


> I ordered my M3P at the end of January and I am super stoked for it to arrive. Is this the normal feeling or am I just a "nerd"? Glad to be a nerd. None of my friends have any enthusiasm for EV's, let alone Tesla. I should get my VIN next week. CAN'T. WAIT!!
> 
> Also, I know there are Houston-based Tesla groups (meet ups -- non-covid of course) because I've seen them at IKEA on I-10 in the past, but I couldn't find them on Reddit or here. If anyone knows, please let me know.


Hey just surfing the forum and randomly saw your post. I bought my Stealth Model 3 Performance several years ago, waiting only 900 days or so for them to finish designing and start manufacturing, lol. A long winded way of saying: I know how you're feeling! And also welcome to the club. P.S., I'm a "car guy" and still feel this is the best car I ever bought. Get ready to enjoy!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

TANnedGOdfather said:


> Is this the normal feeling or am I just a "nerd"?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TANnedGOdfather said:


> I ordered my M3P at the end of January and I am super stoked for it to arrive. Is this the normal feeling or am I just a "nerd"? Glad to be a nerd. None of my friends have any enthusiasm for EV's, let alone Tesla. I should get my VIN next week. CAN'T. WAIT!!
> 
> Also, I know there are Houston-based Tesla groups (meet ups -- non-covid of course) because I've seen them at IKEA on I-10 in the past, but I couldn't find them on Reddit or here. If anyone knows, please let me know.


Welcome to the forum. I would guess that the feeling you describe and have is exactly about about 99.99% of us have. There might be one or two spineless among us that don't get all the same feelings, but yep, it's a crazy feeling. It won't go away after you get the car. Waited 2 years for the car, have had it almost 3, same feeling almost every day.

You have a lot of owners in Houston and can reach them here https://www.facebook.com/groups/HoustonTeslaClub


----------



## Groenendael (Jan 19, 2018)

And you’ll get similar feelings with major software updates. It’s always fun to see what new features your car has.


----------

